#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【功能】 行事曆日期 年份有錯誤是否能修改

## 狗熊

目前已经是2021年了，但是日期年份 等依然只能選擇到2015年份就是
有些的話已經無法選項建議取消沒有關係。

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 目前已经是2021年了，但是日期年份 等依然只能選擇到2015年份就是
> 有些的話已經無法選項建議取消沒有關係。


這倒是提供一個線索。。

這個論壇系統更新的時間是 2012-2013 年左右，在2014 年左右會員數逐漸回穩。
而兩個研究所等級的管理員在 14 年左右舉辦了論壇活動，分別是 wingwolf 及 雪麒

我記得當時 wingwolf 還稱讚這個論壇可以同時使用簡體字及繁體字搜索關鍵詞。
而被我稱讚為 “學霸” 的浙江大學學生 雪麒 也積極回答課業等問題 參考 http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/55916
但搜索論壇文章的功能卻在後來壞掉了，時間彷彿停留在 2015 年 也包括了現在才發現的行事曆問題

當時突然爆發了一個鬧板事件，是某些港台會員開始指責管理員
並將帖子大量編輯掉。

我比較在意的一個線索是 http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57145 
雪麒發佈了一篇 “社群與平台” 的文章，理論上屬於言論自由的範圍
但為什麼當時 WikiFur 的管理員之一 BGs 會指責雪麒的 “言論自由” 是在 “用錯誤的方式攻擊 PTT 和 Faccebook”

到底一個鬧板事件把 WikiFur 管理員也引上來戰的事件是什麼事件？？？

從此系統開始出現各種故障及人氣開始消失

而我懷疑的正是 *“真正的大陸管理員 雪麒 禁不起壓力，講權限交給了其他人”*

抱歉聽我的牢騷了，總之系統修理問題我現在無法處理。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

無法處理就直接說無法處理就好，這很難嗎？

偏偏要杜撰出這麼多似是而非的陰謀論來對過去奉獻時間精力的老會員們做人身攻擊，你是吃飽很閒還是怎樣的？嫌你墓園人不夠少？
你在散佈雪麒的個人資訊時，你有徵求對方的同意嗎？你是不是不明白甚麼叫做「未經同意散佈他人個人資訊」？
再者你瞎掰這些毫無根據的推理，實質上就是在對雪麒等人誹謗造謠和損害名譽，欺負別人不住台灣不能來弄你。
把公布雪麒學歷的相關言論刪了，為你自己好不要浪費法律資源。

一個微小的技術問題都能趁機侮蔑別人，你懂不懂老會員們為甚麼要離開這裡？
不懂沒關係，身心科和心理諮商都很適合你，趕緊找辦法把自己的問題處理掉，別老是在網路上當行走亂源。

我就是為了回你這文特地登入的，因為我看不慣你在人家不在的時候肆意抹黑，披著網路匿名的皮做不公不義卑劣狡詐的誹謗之事。
你刪文我沒關係，該截的圖都截了，老會員都知道你才是唯一一個會去偷看後台數據的人。

為了避免你裝文盲看不懂繁體中文，我體貼溫柔的幫你翻了一個簡體版本：

无法处理就直接说无法处理就好，这很难吗？

偏偏要杜撰出这么多似是而非的阴谋论来对过去奉献时间精力的老会员们做人身攻击，你是吃饱很闲还是怎样的？嫌你墓园人不够少？
你在散布雪麒的个人信息时，你有征求对方的同意吗？你是不是不明白甚么叫做「未经同意散布他人个人信息」？
再者你瞎掰这些毫无根据的推理，实质上就是在对雪麒等人诽谤造谣和损害名誉，欺负别人不住台湾不能来弄你。
把公布雪麒学历的相关言论删了，为你自己好不要浪费法律资源。

一个微小的技术问题都能趁机侮蔑别人，你懂不懂老会员们为什么要离开这里？
不懂没关系，身心科和心理咨商都很适合你，赶紧找办法把自己的问题处理掉，别老是在网络上当行走乱源。

我就是为了回你这文特地登入的，因为我看不惯你在人家不在的时候肆意抹黑，披着网络匿名的皮做不公不义卑劣狡诈的诽谤之事。
你删文我没关系，该截的图都截了，老会员都知道你才是唯一一个会去偷看后台数据的人。

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 一个微小的技术问题都能趁机侮蔑别人


抱歉？
我认为那两年发生的事情是有关的。
而会员或管理员的昵称，就是一个昵称罢了，牵涉到什么 “个人信息” ？
如果有牵涉这么严重的事情或是毁谤，
有的话欢迎来告。

而阁下，我是不想截图证明你刚好是 “那两年” 曾经发布 “退出声明” 之流的参与者。

描述系统无法修复的理由，当然会描述到人事物。可能的事件导致系统损坏等等客观事实。

请阁下继续待你在 “别的地方” 个人版吧。主题与账号皆已经封锁。

----------


## 雪麒

> 目前已经是2021年了，但是日期年份 等依然只能選擇到2015年份就是
> 有些的話已經無法選項建議取消沒有關係。


感謝回報，已經增加日期範圍至2030年。
（其實這也不是系統的Bug，只是這個日期範圍是論壇設定裡的一個手動設定項，需要有人去手動更新）

To 白牙：
我自始至終都是我，權限從未移交給別人。關於我的各種疑惑牢騷可以私聊或者去你的個人版開新串，在建議回報這裡發實在是有點離題。

----------


## 狗熊

嗯哼！ 已經查看過了，行事曆是有改寫過到2030年份的

因為我那篇文章已經被關閉無法回覆，所以只好重新開一個条來說順便告知您和其他事項-_-#

1.如果之後假如又有發生這種吵架的篇章的話，你可以先把那篇文章先處理或直接刪除
當下如果還在吵的話那麼就把那個吵的会員帳戶關閉就好不是直接連篇文章一起關閉就是-_-b
(吵架是它在吵，關我何事呢？)(¬_¬)ﾉ
2.現在已經近年底了(2021)即將要過春節，如果可以的話要不要安排處理会員帳戶是否要刪除掉
有些已經很久沒有登入;而有些就是跟上個那一個会員一樣一登入來目地就是來吵的，那種的話就直接關閉或刪除就好不用留面子就好(^_^ :眨眼: 。

----------

